
What they don't tell you about event sourcing - hugorocha
what they don&#x27;t tell you about event sourcing:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@hugo.oliveira.rocha&#x2F;what-they-dont-tell-you-about-event-sourcing-6afc23c69e9a
======
rudasn
Do you have a non-medium link? I can't access this. Thanks

------
xqzv
I was always under the impression that using event sourcing, you would still
denormalize your data for maximally efficient querying, while using events as
a journaling system (for replayability and atomicity).

Even if your database is built from the ground up for event sourcing, the
degree of query efficiency is the degree to which it does the above.

